# PACT Powder Dispensers???



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

does any one here use one?? are they any good?? they look identical to the RCBS dispenser, but alot cheaper. looking for any info.

thanks inadvance

Matt


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I bought one from midwayusa early last summer and i like it.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

thank you for the relpy. i might just have to get one. they sound like they are a pretty good company.


----------

